# Red Meat



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't eat red meat anymore and I feel much better for the past 2-3 weeks. Instead I eat chicken and fish.

I want to share a few of my concerns and related links with red meat.

first of all unlike Europeans we don't drink red wine when we eat red meat or cook it with lots of spices and herbs (turmeric, garlic etc. antioxidants) like Asians but eat it with french fries and soda drinks.

1) Parkinson's disease and red meat

Nineteen of the patients with Parkinson's disease were treated with 30 mg of riboflavin 3 times a day for 6 months and at the same time eliminated all red meat from their diet. After three months, all patients showed improved motor capacity; during the following three months, five patients continued to improve, while the others maintained their previous level of improvement. The average motor capacity increased from 44% to 71% after six months (p < 0.001).

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_250/ai_n6112452/

2) Alzheimer and red meat

Diets high in red meat and in processed meat shorten life span not just from cancer and heart disease but from Alzheimer's, stomach ulcers and an array of other conditions as well, a U.S. National Cancer Institute study has found.

www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_82019.html

Eating a Mediterranean diet, which emphasizes fruits, vegetables and olive oil and includes little red meat, is associated with a lower risk for Alzheimer's ...

www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/10/061010022729.htm

3) Diabetes and Red meat

Our data indicate that higher consumption of total red meat, especially various processed meats, may increase risk of developing type 2 diabetes in women.

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/27/9/2108.abstract

They documented the onset of type 2 diabetes in 1,558 cases over 8 years and found positive associations between intakes of red meat and processed meat and the risk of developing diabetes 2.

http://www.alphanutrition.com/diabetes/normalfoods.htm

4) Chicken instead of red meat

Replacing red meat with chicken reduces urinary albumin excretion rate (UAER) in type 2 diabetes with macroalbuminuria, according to the results of a crossover design controlled trial reported in the May issue of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition.

http://cme.medscape.com/viewarticle/532574

Removing red meat from the diet could save the kidneys of people with diabetes. New research shows that eating chicken instead of red meat, ...

http://bastyrcenter.org/content/view/1172//

-----------------------------------------------------

There is also this blood type diet where the 0 blood type are advised to eat red meat and people with blood type B are advised not to eat fish and chicken or you might have food allergies. So I am not sure how it would work for you to eliminate red meat from your diet.

But my father who is blood type zero was becoming a gout patient until he stopped eating meat so I have some doubts about the blood type diet, although I think that author has also some correct advices for each blood type.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

i heard there are parasites in red meat


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

proximo20 said:


> 1) Parkinson's disease and red meat
> 
> Nineteen of the patients with Parkinson's disease were treated with 30 mg of riboflavin 3 times a day for 6 months and at the same time eliminated all red meat from their diet. After three months, all patients showed improved motor capacity; during the following three months, five patients continued to improve, while the others maintained their previous level of improvement. The average motor capacity increased from 44% to 71% after six months (p < 0.001).
> 
> http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0ISW/is_250/ai_n6112452/


Wow, that's really interesting, especially since Parkinson's is due to loss of dopamine-producing neurons. And I need all the dopamine I can get!

The rest is interesting also - are the effects due to red meat having more fat than white meat? or something else?

Thanks for posting all this.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Some Russian Guy said:


> i heard there are parasites in red meat


I think they're more common in pork, and they can infect you if you don't cook it enough. Really gross - they can travel into your eye and encyst there, or into your brain. Never eat undercooked pork!


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't why, but when I eat red meat I start getting allergic symptoms and my anxiety starts to get really bad... there's a lot of bad stuff in it I suppose.


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

hooray for pseudo science and sponsored studies!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I prefer to eat red meat as a treat, like when I go out to eat at a restaurant that cooks it well. So its not overly often. Maybe just since my mom doesn't make it all that well.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow I never knew all of this. Now I'm even more glad to be a vegetarian. Although I don't think I've ever really liked red meat because I disliked beef and really only ate chicken and fish before.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't get me wrong these are my concerns and what I found on internet. 

It can be the opposite for you, what I mean is you can be allergic to chicken or fish and red meat might be good for you or anytype of meat might not be good for you.

I heard Mickey Rourke talking about his diet for the movie Wrestler. He says when they changed his diet fromf ish and chicken to steak he was able to gain muscle.

For me it is the opposite I start losing fat and gain muscle when I eat chicken instead of red meat. So listen to your body  and how it reacts to different types of food.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't think it's the red meat itself but all the hormones and the unnatural diet they feed the animals. You can get around this by buying your meat from someone who raises cattle but you'll need a place to store all that meat... i've done it before it's much tastier and cheaper than store bought. I've read some people go the opposite directions and _only_ eat meat claiming that being herbiverous hurts more than it helps. Frankly I think both sides are full of it humans are meant to be omniverous.


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

I had really bad acne for most of my life, when I was younger everyone would tell me I'd grow out of it. When I turned 22 it became apparent that wasn't the case...

I found out pretty much by accident that my acne would get better/worse based on how much red meat I was consuming. When I started consuming less my skin started to clear up, when I ate more it got exponentially worse.

Unfortunately I couldn't get it to go away completely without completely cutting out red meat from my diet, so thats what I did and now I can't remember the last time I had a pimple 

Obviously not the case to everyone because I know a lot of people consume beef by the truckload with seemingly no negative effects but I think it's worthwhile for everyone to experiment with an elimination diet at least once to see how it effects them, especially people who have physical ailments that they think are caused by their stress and anxiety. My therapist insisted that my skin problems were directly related to stress and anxiety... turns out not so much...

Dairy/wheat/meat seem to be the most common foods people have difficulty digesting and I'd suggest trying to elimination diets for them one at a time.

You can look up pretty much any nutritional 'fact' and come back with studies on opposite ends of the issue that seem to be indicating completely different things. Ultimately I think you're far better off testing it yourself than trying to draw conclusions from studies...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some Russian Guy said:


> i heard there are parasites in red meat


This and much of our nation's problems with food poisoning issues could be resolved by the irradiation of food -- if not for paranoid loons who think they'll glow in the dark after eating food that was "nuked".


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

*


----------

